# Help please..Is this a 1940 or a 41 Schwinn DX  " Pioneer " ??



## bikesnbuses (Jun 17, 2021)

Great original paint bike.. I tried looking at the threads on serial numbers but I understand that the serial number might not mean too much,and to go by build/looks? Thanks everyone! Jeff


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## ccmerz (Jun 17, 2021)

1 9 4 1


----------



## John G04 (Jun 17, 2021)

Woah beautiful find! Guessing 41 but just because of the flat lobdells and painted braces, not certain tho


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Woah beautiful find! Guessing 41 but just because of the flat lobdells and painted braces, not certain tho



Deeeep fenders too. No idea why I know that!


----------



## John G04 (Jun 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Deeeep fenders too. No idea why I know that!



Because you study schwinns for hours at a time to determine the perfect one to add to your collection!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 17, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Deeeep fenders too. No idea why I know that!



"Impressive... most impressive"


----------



## HARPO (Jun 17, 2021)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!! 😃


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 18, 2021)

1 year only deep fenders and feather guard the giveaway on the 41's


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 18, 2021)

Thank you everyone! 
Someone said this might be a desirable headbadge ?


----------



## KingSized HD (Jun 18, 2021)

If it has a Morrow hub you might check the date code here, that may help.


----------

